# advice on making a viv please



## neil 1983 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi all i am thinking of making a new viv out of ply wood and i was just wondering if it it is safe to use clear varnish on the inside of the viv to seal the timber ive seen home made vivs made from ply but unsure if its ok to use varnish any advice would be very greatful thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

I would recommend you use contiboard rather than plywood. My first DIY vivarium was made in plywood (simply for monetry reasons at the time...) and despite my use of sealant I still found the tank warped slightly after about 18months and became a bit ugly.

Contiboard isn't expensive and is the "standard" material for building DIY vivs, I'd recomend spending a couple of quid extra and using it, plus it looks much nicer.

This guide might help Custom built vivarium - DIY vivarium guide


----------



## neil 1983 (Oct 30, 2011)

i was useing ply(18mm) as i thought it would be stronger and i can get it from work for free but didnt want to stain it or use gloss thanks for your advice will look into the price of conti board in my area


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Plywood is made up from several layers. Humidity from the ambient atmosphere gets into the narrow micro-structure and makes it warp. I would advise OSB - more environmentally friendly since ply is usually of a hardwood species etc or thin veneers on fibreboard etc.

Do a wikipedia search for OSB ( orientated standard board) ( Also check my thread posted in the habitat section which is an A to Z of my build = entitled KINGSNAKE BUILD - there should be a couple of threads. If not check my name KWIBEZEE and do a search of the THREADS i have posted - one of them is the A to Z post).

Recommended is a good quality Exterior varnish eg RONSEAL DIAMOND HARD or a good YACHT varnish. It will be a while for the varnish to CURE and be sound. 

Make sure you varnish the edges of the board - and if you stick to using the plywood do the same. Apply a couple of coats. Good luck - feel free to Pm me anytime. Thanks . btw what sp. you going to keep?


----------



## neil 1983 (Oct 30, 2011)

im new to this what is SP? lol


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

hi don't now if this will help but i have just made a viv and found it hard to find the safe sealent so i decided to use slate on the inside worked a treat . :welcome:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

I made a home made viv was very happy with it but after i added up how much i spent on wood, screws, vents, runners and glass i found it was cheaper to buy a New viv from rs reptile supplies. £33 for a 2ft Viv


----------



## neil 1983 (Oct 30, 2011)

thats a good idea would add some great detail useing slate and ive kept the cost down as i got the timber from work and my bro is a window fitter and called a favour in to get the glass for me so at the min it hasnt cost me apart from the varnish which was £15 a tin will cost me when i try to decorate it as my mrs like to make it look pretty my beardy is in a 3ftx1.5ft at the min and ive built a 4ftx2ftx2ft for him


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

lol im a window fitter to done mine for free 2 hope you work it out the slate looks good even if i do say so my self


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

if you need inspirationg check my viv build in my Signiture :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

